# is there a tool to rip up hard ground to loosen it up for seeding



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

A rototiller ??


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

For small areas a thatching rake works well.Otherwise,as mentioned a rear tine rototiller.Sometimes a new top dressing of topsoil is the way to go. However,if your pics are any indication you'd be wasting your time trying to grow grass there. See my ideas on your original post.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

The garden claw?
The Mantis tiller?
A pitchfork?


----------



## sevver (Apr 28, 2008)

Bobcat with a toothed bucket is my favorite. Or even a Bobcat with an asphalt grinder works really good. If you feel like getting the beating of your life though, especially in hard ground, a rototiller will do it.


----------

